# Wanda's finally going..I have ????s



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Ok..so this "overdue" doe ( I thought her day 150 was the 20th) finally had amber goo..I noticed a thin discharge at 730 am...Then she got her amber rope..
Now nothing.. She is eating and chewing her cud in between contractions (lip lifting and laying down here and there) Other than that she is normal.
I wasn't here last year for her babies so I don't know what is normal...When do I go in to check if I don't see anything? Is it normal that I haven't seen her actual water break yet? She is not pushing hard but some grunts here and there..again there is no big pile of fluid like the water breaking...just that amber rope so far.
Thanks for the support and I'm sorry there are so many threads about this doe...she has me going BONKERS!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

As long as she isn't really pushing I wouldn't worry yet. My last one to kid did the same thing. Long string of goo....lots of waiting (curried out all the shedding hair while we waited)...about an hour or so later she finally started actually doing something. She was wandering, eating, etc with some mild contractions up til then. If it goes more than a couple hours, I'd start worrying.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

How long ago did she get the amber goo? After my girls get it they take about an hour or 2 to start pushing. There was a time that one of my does water never broke! She had her kid and the sack the kid was in didn't brake until she started licking her off . My does are always laying down and getting back up frequently so thats normal. I would give her some time, maybe wait until she goes into hard labor. 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

It sounds like she is doing fine based on your description. Unless she is actively pushing with no results then I would not go in to check yet.


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Ok..I just went out and she was laying down and I looked and only a little more goo was coming out...no actual "water" and she is not pushing.. I first noticed a little fluid at 7:30 then the amber rope at about 8:30.
My husband is always here to catch babies but he was up until 4:00 checking on her so I want him to sleep as long as possible


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Ok  good luck! Keep us updated ;-)

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

So she can't be in that much distress...she's eating hay and just tried to eat my breakfast!!! She is squatting and seeing a lot but other than that seems ok.


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Oops! I meant" peeing"


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

come on wanda!!!!!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

haha - yes, I typically feel that I am more "in distress" during the labor and delivery than the goat! She looks like she is doing just great. Don't wake your husband up


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I had to go back and reread what you put instead of "peeing" :ROFL: Your first one MIGHT be right....maybe she's trying to convince the kids to come on out by "showing" them what's out there???? 

She looks good. She's getting there....getting there....I'd say within an hour or so she'll be pushing and have babies on the ground. 

BTW...thanks for the laugh


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Lol! No problem! She's grunting and laying down now...I'm in the stall next door to try and give her some privacy and play w my lamancha s born on Monday


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

grunting and laying down is a good thing. Means she's even closer. Watch her for any hard pushing cause that's when you really need to keep an eye that things are moving along
I'm gonna guess....30 minutes at the most now


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Yay! Times like these get me so excited!!  and shes super fat!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

She's soooo fat...now just standing up and chewing cud..I'm going back to bed..Haha..Just kidding!!


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Is anything coming out?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Nope..I just went out again ( my phone got wet this am and is not working so I have to come in to check the forum :/ ) She was standing up looking generally miserable and now is laying down. Every once in a while she stretches her tail upward..still no water..should I be worried?


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Well u dont know its been 2 hours already :-/ 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

She is standing there and she pooped but at the same time pushed and grunted..were going in to check her


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Good plan, did she just start pushing?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Yes..I went in a little ways and reached an opening..(no wall) but couldn't feel any babies.. Then she started pushing, murmuring and licking me...more squatting and peeing.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Aww man! I am clueless as to whats going on! Maybe they are side ways? 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

One was butt first..a big boy we had to reposition and pull..then she had the other two on her own.. The last one wasn't breathing and we had to do CPR..she doing okay now..whew! What a morning!!


----------



## justspry (Feb 5, 2014)

Wow congrats !


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

YAY!! Good job!


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Yay! Way to go!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Congrats on the babies!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

congrats and good job!!


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Oh thats amazing!! You did a great job 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks but Im feeling awful now..one isnt doing good..sub temp and now that she's warm I cant get her to swallow colostrum


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

U might have to drench her, is this the one that wasnt breathing?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Yes..I'm drenching her now


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

That happend to me last year! She wasn't breathing when she was born and she was super tiny so I got her breathing and she wouldn't drink either, (this was Sunday morning before church) so we drenched her and left her in the wash room in the house and went to church. When we got back she was up off her towel and stuck under the table!! She is now 10 months old 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm thinking she may be a little better..idk. I have high hopes for her. Now she just looks wiped..not as bad as before. How much colostrum should I give her before letting her rest..I'm forcing it into her. She was born around 1:00.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

We only fed zoey 2 syringes full then a few hours later she drank on her own  what colors are they?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Mostly white..My husband just came in and told me the other female died. I've never lost a kid before  This one is touch and go.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Im so sorry 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Thank you..Im still working on the girl. I hope she makes it,


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

How is she doing?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

She's doing better. Holding her head up and feeding from the bottle on her own. Her brother is out w/ Mom and is trying to stand. If we keep at it we may be ok


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Oh great!!  keep up the good work 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

How are they doing today?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Yes!! They are both standing up on their own..we are bottle feeding and teaching them to nurse. ..the girl has been out with mom and brother: )


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Oh thats wonderful news!! 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

My husband called me earlier to tell me the little girl died..I don't know why. She was up and eating a few hours prior.


----------



## MrsSneelock (Jun 15, 2013)

Oh my gosh, how sad. I am sorry you lost her.


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks. Me too  I guess she just wasn't meant to be


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

The buckling is healthy tho right? 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Healthy??? Idk.. he's bottle feeding and standing but still very' young' seeming. I don't want to jinx it by saying healthy;-)


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Oh hahaha, he has been with his mother the whole time right?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Yes. I'm at work so not sure what's happening w him.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

How is he doin today?


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

He is getting better slowly. It seems like everyday he ages a few hours..does that make sense? It's like he is a day and a half old and tomorrow he will be a day and 3/4 old. My husband took him and his Mom outside today to walk around. He said he did ok..just unsure on his feet. We bottle feed him to make sure he's eating. He is gaining weight..We haven't seen him nurse on his own but he is definitely trying and the mother's udder isn't totally full so he may be nursing a little


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Oh great! I have a doe kidding right now!!!


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Awesome!! Good luck! Here's a pic of our little guy this morning out for a romp


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

He looks great!!


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Very cute  Ramona was a false alarm but thanks haha


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks guys! Slow and steady I guess!


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

He's looking so good!


----------

